
Show HN: TechReviewHQ – Aggregating thousands of tech reviews into one place - murph37
https://TechReviewHQ.com
======
murph37
TechReviewHQ aggregates thousands of tech reviews from across the internet
into one place, whether from TechCrunch, The Verge, or MKBHD. Then with the
help of the community, we use upvotes and views to surface the best reviews.

I want to make TechReviewHQ the best place to browse tech reviews. I'd love to
get your guys thoughts and feedback on the site.

Let me know if you have any questions!

